
Intel says 10nm chips still on track, despite report they’re canc - chx
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18009784/intel-10nm-chips-canceled-report-comment
======
olliej
Typo in post title.

Also fairly sure that there was already essentially the same article from ars
posted earlier - but I don’t know the rules around separate reports parroting
the same press release :-/

